# My hat's off to:



## FUM (Oct 18, 2013)

:icon_smile: Jorge Cervanles's cure to rid bud's of PM. Using 1 (one) cup of 3% hydrogen peroxide to 4  to 5 gal. you soak it, submerged for 5 min. Then ues a fine mist to wash away All PM... Like magic clean, fresh, sparkely, Shake all the water out that you can. I used my whole arm swing above water untill I see no more drops on face of water. Hang stems in front of a fen untill dryed and continue curing. I checked it out first on a couple of buds and now do this rince to all the med's I grow. IMO spraying for PM promotes bud rot.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 19, 2013)

yes he is very genious, iv got a few buddys that grow on a larger scale then i do for med patients and they have been doing this for years, saves you a ton of money and time to just clean the pm rather then chuck it all and lose out on that bud, especially when its so easy to do and so cheap


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 19, 2013)

To each his own...



I would never recommend consuming tainted moldy/mildewy medicine.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2013)

:yeahthat: 
especially for patients? that's just disgusting.
 if you can't grow without molds and bugs contaminating your meds.. maybe you shouldn't caretake is my thought.  *no offence to your buddy 


i'm glad it worked for you though, FUM.. i've posted that link (with the stipulation i've never tried it and likely wont ) before, so i'm glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

PM Weed is only good for crappy Alcohol or BHO extraction,,,even then I aint to keen on it.


----------



## FUM (Oct 21, 2013)

If you've never tryied it don't nock it. This prosess washes all PM away and leaves clean buds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you know how mold and mildew work?




Also:



Do you know what I've tried? In all the expierementing I've done? ( both good and bad lol)


Please if you do, can you pm me the next powerball numbers for this weeks drawing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## FUM (Oct 24, 2013)

May not know, so please give me the run down on PM. After the rince I can not see any white of PM on plant(s) even dryed. That's something you can't hide. This appears to work. What do you think I'm missing. We're on this site to teach and learn.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 24, 2013)

mold is NOT good!
no matter what. 
and this is going to the sick? man there is serious issues with these pro growers. ive never had mold, I wonder why? but I always here of moldy houses, rooms, plants. some things being done wrong imo


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2013)

Who died and made this guy Jorge Cervanles's the Pot God?There are better growers right here on MP.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2013)

The white you see is the spores of the fungus. as the mycelium  grows it  put out spores that are released by air and water



> Most powdery mildew fungi grow over the surface of the leaf, sending short food-absorbing projections (haustoria) into the epidermal cells. The fungi produce masses of spores (conidia), which become airborne and spread to other plants. Powdery mildew spores are unique in that they require no external moisture for germination; most other fungi require free water in the form of dew, guttation, rain, or water from overhead irrigation for germination and infection or growth whereas the conidia of powdery mildew (except those that infect grasses) die in water. Spores may be dispersed, however, by splashing water.


----------



## FUM (Oct 25, 2013)

So if all the white PM is washed away whats so wrong? I mean there was'nt that much to start with. I'd for sure see white powder on dryed buds if any was left. I want to be safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Bro,,ifen ya wanna smoke tha crap,,,smoke it. Its your lungs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

This is the way I understand..

Powdery mildew is a fungus the grow across the plant surface with a root like structure that grows into the plant "skin". The mycelium(body of fungus in my way of thinking) grows and roots into the plants, It's rooted that's why wind and rain don't "wash" it off. Once it reaches "sexual maturity" it start "blooming(here's the start white showing)/flowering". These's "flowers" are actually Powder Mildew Spores(seeds), designed by Mother Nature to be blown and washed away.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 25, 2013)

:yeahthat:
ozzy's got you straight
i wont get all reefer madness paranoia on ya.. it likely isn't going to kill you, but it just isn't something you want to consistently ingest.
heck, i'm sure we've all accidentally had it anyway, from before we all grew our own 

like ozzy said. i'll post more laymens.. the white stuff you washed off, is just the visible part of the problem.. basically; if you knew some chick had an STD, but looked clean.. you good to go?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Lolololololool   you guys are awesome


----------



## FUM (Oct 30, 2013)

Great INFO ozzy.  Kind of freaking me out tho. I still have questions. So if the PM lives in the "skin" will it stay there forever? Or if treated and PM not and it dose not appear on plant, how long of treatment untill the hiden PM is killed off and how dose one check to be sure. Right now I'm using a small paint brush to apply my treatment to infected leaf(s) and to new leaf(s) to protect from infection of PM. It appears to be working and takes some time. I truly want the best quality that I can provide for my patents and myself. For sure, green blessings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope none of your Patients have lung problems.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2013)

Please...smoke that yourself if you must and dont give any away to others.


get a hydrometer...clean your area...up your circulation and ventilation and learn how to control r/h.  Then start all over. Research research research and remember that an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure... 

thats the best advice I can give you.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 30, 2013)

Again this is just the way I understand PM, when you used the "fungicides" it kills the mycelium (body) this "body"  dries up and rots away very fast (1 or 2  days), the "roots" are still in the plant but are dead and will be absorbed as nutes.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 30, 2013)

H2O2 is a powerful oxidizer that breaks down into water and oxygen. When the PM or other organic material comes into contact with it, an electron is moved following LEO sez GER (Lose Electrons - OXIDIZE, Gain Electrons - REDUCE). The organic material is subject to immediate deterioration. The skin of the bud is a complex structure that is not defeated by a dilute H2O2 application, even with all the holes in it caused by the 'tendrils' of the PM trying to get nutes out of the upper layer of the leaf.

When this happens ozzy is right, the tendrils, roots, haustoria, whatever you wanna call em, can remain behind in the plant. If the plant is alive it will be absorbed, if the plant is dead it will be akin to dust on your shelf being skin flecks - but after a case of shingles or something. Washing your shelf with H2O2 would probably render it be sanitary in most environments.

Unless the person smoking the medication is sick enough that spores in less concentration than mass pollination times of community species will aggravate their respiratory systems or general health, then the amount of contamination that remains is subjectively negligible. *exhales* It's like the skin flecks left over after washing the shelf, treating the room, drying it in properly cleaned air (if known contamination exists)...

If the latter precautions aren't taken then why even do the wash?

That being said, treating your plants when you first notice infestation alternating with products like sns, prokoat?, snake skin and treatments of H2O2 you might be able to kill it all and not just have it lay dormant. Cleaning your room of spores helps too. Essential oils, peroxide, and silica continue to be very powerful 'natural' *cough cough* remedies and precautions for many different applications. 

The coating products work amazingly for precaution.


----------

